
EPYC SAP-SD 2-tier benchmark results - BeeOnRope
https://www.realworldtech.com/forum/?threadid=186584&curpostid=186630
======
techntoke
Good for Linus. I'm honestly surprised that he doesn't try to get more
involved in promoting more competition and openness of hardware vendors, but I
do appreciate his general neutrality and style in the community that he has
fostered. However, he could potentially create more positive influence within
innovation if he took a more stern stance and really pushed back, but I'm
guessing he has to walk a pretty fine line to politically operate at the level
he does, or he would risk corporate backlash that has near infinite money to
set the narrative.

I do wish though that he would take more of the Stallman approach, and
advocate for more open-source activism via tech, especially when it comes to
politics and governance. There is so much potential to really improve the
environment, social justice, and create a society that prioritizes innovation
over greed, but unfortunately it seems like it would take someone like Linus
to really push the agenda in the position that he is currently in, rather than
wait to see what happens after he is gone, because there will be a lot of
disingenuous people that will try to take his place.

~~~
dfeojm-zlib
On the post, if Linus is referring to low-end Xeon and workstation non-Xeon
lacking ECC, I think it's completely idiotic. Nearly all infrastructure should
be baking in ECC as standard rather than some "option" to not have silent,
unknowable, probabilistic corruption that is realistically realizable on a
near-daily basis given the orders of magnitude of network, storage and
computational volumes of today (and the future) by ever lower tiers of end-
users and common examples of network infrastructure.

 _DEFCON 19: Bit-squatting: DNS Hijacking Without Exploitation (w speaker)_
[https://youtu.be/aT7mnSstKGs](https://youtu.be/aT7mnSstKGs)

~~~
drewg123
The sad thing is that I have seen signs of AMD starting to do the same. When I
was shopping for a motherboard lately, I've begun seen motherboard manuals
that state "ECC is only supported with PRO CPUs."

See
[http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/Manual/X570%20Phantom%20...](http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/Manual/X570%20Phantom%20Gaming-
ITXTB3.pdf)

~~~
agapon
I think taht Picasso is actually an APU (CPU+graphics) and before Ryzen/Zen
they never supported ECC. So, I think that ECC is for PRO APUs is an
improvement.

~~~
blattimwind
> before Ryzen/Zen they never supported ECC

Incorrect; there were a bunch of AM3(+) boards which advertised ECC support
back in the day. The IMC of AMD's desktop processors always supported ECC if
I'm not mistaken.

~~~
agapon
AM3 is not for APUs, though. FM2 is.

------
tyingq
I imagine lots of high fiving over at AMD. If you could wish for an
endorsement from anyone for your new x86 processor, who would you ask for?

Someone over there should immediately ship him 3 or 4 badass systems.

~~~
frutiger
> Someone over there should immediately ship him 3 or 4 badass systems.

The last thing someone on a $10m/yr salary needs is a few “bad ass” systems
that they don’t have a use for.

~~~
tyingq
Busy people tend to neglect basic stuff.

~~~
frutiger
He said he has an i9-9900K (released in the last 10 months), and that he plans
his next desktop workstation to be an AMD Zen 2. I don't see any patterns of
neglect there.

~~~
tyingq
[https://www.businessinsider.com/linus-torvalds-workspace-
tou...](https://www.businessinsider.com/linus-torvalds-workspace-tour-2014-7)

Happened in the past...

------
algaeontoast
PCI-e Gen 4 is the biggest leap that got me excited. Grouping NVME drives and
high-speed network interfaces is the future, being able to do this reasonably
without the need for server or "enthusiast" grade hardware (i.e. Threadripper
or LGA 2066) is awesome!

